# Peut on développer sur un PC pour MAC ?



## Philou1789 (2 Janvier 2005)

Peut on développer sur un PC pour MAC ?
 Un peu comme on le fait pour des Pocket PC ou des Palm via un emulateur quelconque ou autre ?

 Si oui, pouvez vous nous indiquer les liens et si c'est gratuit ou pas

 Merci


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2005)

Tu peux faire du java qui sera portable normalement.

Sinon, si tu veux faire mieux mais en y mettant le prix, tu peux utiliser CodeWarrior de chez ]metrowerks Tu peux acheter l'outil tournant sur une plate-forme et créer des applications pour plusieurs plate-formes cibles. Ceci dit, les gens faisaient souvent l'inverse : acheter codewarrior sur mac et développer aussi pour PC en testant éventuellement avec virtual PC


----------



## Philou1789 (3 Janvier 2005)

Oui java je connaissais mais tu est sur qu'il n'y a rien d'autre
les boules


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Janvier 2005)

Pourquoi les boules ?

Dis-nous quel genre d'applis tu comptes développer...


----------



## Philou1789 (3 Janvier 2005)

Je comptais developper mais freeware qui sont sous .NET en leur équivalent (genre C++) sous Mac


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Janvier 2005)

Désolé... je dois être encore dans mes relans alcooliques du premier de l'an... mais j'ai pas compris  :mouais: 




en plus je ne sais pas ce qu'est .Net


----------



## Philou1789 (3 Janvier 2005)

Ben .NET c'est l'équivalent de Java chez Crosoft mais en mieux.

Le pb c'est que si je dois acheter un Mac pour porter mes dev sous mac ben c'est mort vu que j'ai pas l'argent pour m'acheter un mac, à moins que celui à 500$ ne soit pas trop naze mais ca à l'air mal parti


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Janvier 2005)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Ben .NET c'est l'équivalent de Java chez Crosoft mais en mieux.



... Je te laisse seul responsable de ces propos    

Sinon, ça serait une noble -et belle ?- entreprise... freeware en plus !


[re mode mac-intégriste]

P.S. c'est quoi Crosoft

[/re mode mac-intégriste]


----------



## mpergand (3 Janvier 2005)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Ben .NET c'est l'équivalent de Java chez Crosoft mais en mieux.



C# mieux que java, c'est toi qui le dis, et pas vraiment portable, tu peux essayer  Mono  , mais je ne garantis rien    

Plus sérieusement  il existe plusieurs librairies permettant de faire des applis graphiques multi-platformes:
GTK 
QT 

et sûrement bien d'autres


----------



## Marcus (3 Janvier 2005)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Ben .NET c'est l'équivalent de Java chez Crosoft mais en mieux.



.NET pers l'avantage de la portabilité, mais garde l'inconvénient de la machine virtuelle !!!!
En quoi c mieux ???
Oui sinon, tu peux developper assez vite, mais a mon avis c valable dans tout les languages si tu les connais bien...


----------



## Philou1789 (3 Janvier 2005)

super pour mono


----------



## Marcus (3 Janvier 2005)

mono n'en ai qu'a c debut et n'est pas developper par microsoft qui a la base ne voulait pas un code multiplateforme !!!


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2005)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Oui java je connaissais mais tu est sur qu'il n'y a rien d'autre
> les boules



Codewarrior te permet de faire du C, du C++, du java, mais ce n'est pas gratuit.


----------



## cadfael (5 Janvier 2005)

Il y a RealBasic, qui est sorti sur PC récemment et qui existe depuis un moment sur Mac. Il existera même une version Linux. On peutcompiler pour les 3 plateformes à partir de MAc ou PC.
Mais, c'est du Basic, et c'est pas gratuit...


----------



## flakk (12 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Codewarrior te permet de faire du C, du C++, du java, mais ce n'est pas gratuit.


  je ne connais pas du tout codewarrior, donc désolé si ma question est stupide...
 mais il y a un truc qui m'échappe: le C, C++ et java sont portables, pour peu qu'on ai codé avec des libs multiplateformes et codewarrior ne change rien à ca.
  donc à quoi sert-il ? c'est juste un toolchain et/ou un IDE pour cross-compiler en gros ?
  (oui.. je sais, ca mériterais un gros RTFM, mais vu que vous abordiez le sujet...)

 (au fait.. je suis déçu que personne ne se soit enflammé sur l'énooorme troll potentiel consistant à affirmer que .Net > java... une ptite flame-war bonne enfant pour dérider tout le monde ? personne ? décidément, tout se perd de nos jours  )

 [edit] vu qu'on est jamais mieux servi par soi-même, j'ai été faire un tour sur leur site, ce qui a confirmé mon hypothèse initiale... mais je suppose qu'il doit exister des moyens open-source pour arriver au même résultat non ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2005)

flakk a dit:
			
		

> je ne connais pas du tout codewarrior, donc désolé si ma question est stupide...
> mais il y a un truc qui m'échappe: le C, C++ et java sont portables, pour peu qu'on ai codé avec des libs multiplateformes et codewarrior ne change rien à ca.
> donc à quoi sert-il ? c'est juste un toolchain et/ou un IDE pour cross-compiler en gros ?
> (oui.. je sais, ca mériterais un gros RTFM, mais vu que vous abordiez le sujet...)
> ...



Le mieux, c'est que tu ailles voir sur www.metrowerks.com.  

Codewarrior inclut un IDE et plein d'outils. Tu peux aussi gérer dans un même projets plusieurs cibles (mac et pc par exemple) en utilisant les libs d'origine sur chaque cible. Je suppose, qu'au moins dans certains cas, ça doit être un peu mieux optimisé que des libs multiplateformes, au moins quand on descend assez bas. Mais je ne l'ai un peu utilisé qu'il y a longtemps (et jamais en cross-compilation).


----------



## flakk (12 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux, c'est que tu ailles voir sur www.metrowerks.com.
> 
> Codewarrior inclut un IDE et plein d'outils. Tu peux aussi gérer dans un même projets plusieurs cibles (mac et pc par exemple) en utilisant les libs d'origine sur chaque cible. Je suppose, qu'au moins dans certains cas, ça doit être un peu mieux optimisé que des libs multiplateformes, au moins quand on descend assez bas. Mais je ne l'ai un peu utilisé qu'il y a longtemps (et jamais en cross-compilation).


 voui, en fait, le temps que tu répondes.. j'ai eu des remords d'avoir posé cette question et j'y suis allé tout seul comme un grand


----------



## ntx (12 Janvier 2005)

> mais je suppose qu'il doit exister des moyens open-source pour arriver au même résultat non ?


Bonsoir,
la compilation est quelque chose de "mécanique" : ce sont justes des règles à appliquer donc tu peux compiler du code pour PC sur ton Mac. Pour cela gcc possède des options pour générer du code intel entre-autre : option -mcpu et -march.
Mais là où cela risque de se corser, c'est pour le linkage : il va falloir que tu disposes de toutes les librairies nécessaire en code x86 et pour tester, il va falloir trouver un PC, réel ou virtuel


----------



## isom (13 Janvier 2005)

tu peux ( tu dois ) qt qui est de loin la bibliotheque crossplatform la plus evoluee...
elle est utilisee par beaucoup de major ( like adobe )
http://www.trolltech.com 

isom


----------



## flakk (13 Janvier 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> la compilation est quelque chose de "mécanique" : ce sont justes des règles à appliquer donc tu peux compiler du code pour PC sur ton Mac. Pour cela gcc possède des options pour générer du code intel entre-autre : option -mcpu et -march.
> Mais là où cela risque de se corser, c'est pour le linkage : il va falloir que tu disposes de toutes les librairies nécessaire en code x86 et pour tester, il va falloir trouver un PC, réel ou virtuel


  voui... toutafé...
  mais en fait jme demandais si vous ne conaissiez pas des packages existants...

 il y a quelques années (je n'avais pas de mac à l'époque), j'avais tenté de me faire une toolchain from scratch sur ma debian, pour pouvoir compiler les applis de mon zaurus (archi arm avec un Xscale) sans y passer des heures (parce que compiler un kernel sur un xscale400 = 2 jours  ).
  au final, j'ai réussi à foutre en l'air toutes mes libs, et après moultes galères j'ai jeté l'éponge et formaté.
  pas trop le courage de faire subir la même chose à mon ibook 

 enfin y'a toujours la méthode Qemu mais bon...


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (13 Janvier 2005)

et pourquoi ne pas utiliser GTK ? couplé au langage que tu veux ? C++ par exemple


----------



## ntx (14 Janvier 2005)

Si tu veux persister en .Net, il n'y a que mono.

 Si tu veux faire ca en C++, il existe Qt, GTK ou wxWdiget pour creer ton interface. 
 Il y a aussi SDL pour creer des applications graphiques portables, mais c'est plus orienter jeux.

 Sinon il y a java avec swing mais sans Cocoa pour que cela reste portable.

 Apres il reste des langages tels que Python ou Tcl/tk qui sont aussi multi-plateforme


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Janvier 2005)

mpergand a dit:
			
		

> C# mieux que java, c'est toi qui le dis, et pas vraiment portable, tu peux essayer  Mono  , mais je ne garantis rien
> 
> Plus sérieusement  il existe plusieurs librairies permettant de faire des applis graphiques multi-platformes:
> GTK
> ...



Des gens sont en train de développer un clone de QT : Harmony, qui serait  mieux car plus de fonctionnalité et surtout parcequ'il seras sous GNU GPL !!


----------

